# bones safe?



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

what you guys think about this article???
http://www.fda.gov/downloads/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/UCM209196.pdf


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They are talking about cooked bones, aren't they?
Cooked bones can splinter. Heat changes bones.
I don't feed cooked bones, only raw ones.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm assuming they mean cooked because they mentioned bones "from your own meals". I totally agree. My parents always gave our family dog, Fritz, the t-bone left over from their steak, and they saved Odie one to give her when she was younger. I was really unsure about it, and watched until she got all the meat off, and then took it away. I googled it right after and shared the information with them, and they agree that no one will ever give her another one as long as she lives. I can't believe our family dog had them all the time. We were definitely very lucky that nothing went wrong. One of my mom's coworker's dog got a hold of a cooked chicken bone last year and swallowed it. They did everything they could for him at the vets, but sadly he passed away. They're so dangerous!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ive never given my dog bones , my mum has always not done it so i guess i never did , but now ik i cant give them bones , thank u!  x


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with LS and KrystalLeigh...they show a raw bone but are talking about cooked bones, very different. But yes if you pick the wrong bone it can get stuck around the jaw or break teeth.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

that what i was thinking, the show a raw bone but are talking about "your own meal" but i think they generalized too much, they should have specified cooked bones, or maybe they are against all bones, im pro raw, no no for cooked bones


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm late to the party (ha) but yeah, I agree as they are talking about cooked bones. Like from a ham. Those are very very bad for dogs. I agree 100% that dogs should NEVER have cooked bones. It drives me CRAZY that pet stores sell those big cooked smoked bones. Those have caused alllllll kinds of problems for dogs. I don't know why they still sell them. I'm sure people see the pet stores have them for sale and automatically think they could just give them the bones from their cooked meals. 

Raw bones? Perfectly safe under the right conditions.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm late to the party (ha) but yeah, I agree as they are talking about cooked bones. Like from a ham. Those are very very bad for dogs. I agree 100% that dogs should NEVER have cooked bones. It drives me CRAZY that pet stores sell those big cooked smoked bones. Those have caused alllllll kinds of problems for dogs. I don't know why they still sell them. I'm sure people see the pet stores have them for sale and automatically think they could just give them the bones from their cooked meals.
> 
> Raw bones? Perfectly safe under the right conditions.


I get so irritated with the cooked smoked bones you find anywhere from the grocery to the pet store! So not safe. I get questioned all the time about this from aquatints since I feed raw. They totally mix up a cooked bone with what we raw feeders give.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

What are the good raw bones for us to feed our chi's?


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

Chicken wing tips, thats what i heard,for starters


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

teetee said:


> What are the good raw bones for us to feed our chi's?


Yes, chicken wing tips, chicken necks, all parts of the Cornish hen, small rib bones....just for starts 

Check out the raw feeding sticky's for more great and thorough info


----------

